# Vintage Porn from Mexico City...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hi folks!

I hit the Expobici last sunday. Expobici is the Mexican I-Bike.... scaled down obviously.

But there was some vintage porn in the place. Don't ask me for brands or details, because I don't know. I'm completely ignorant on the matter, but I know that there's some people here who really loves this stuff... to be honest, these are beautiful.

Check out this Triumph...









Is this an Sturmey-Archer speedhub?

















Anybody remembers these ones?









Some more...

















This one had something like a fan? Turbopropeller?

















For the kids...









If you can enlightment me on what I saw, I'll be grateful!

Cheers!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Can't enlighten you, but I like the style of the Hercules - especially the chainguard and chainring.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The Alenax is much beloved by vintage conneissieurs


----------



## Braids (Jan 12, 2004)

bushpig said:


> The Alenax is much beloved by vintage conneissieurs


I've never seen one in my life. Anybody have a full couple of full frame pictures from different angles? Thanks.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I recognize the Columbia logo on the green girls bike. They're still around as a bike brand, but most kids would probably recognize their logo from school furniture (which I think is their main product these days).
I still have most of a Columbia 26" 3-speed hanging in the basement.


----------

